# Ivomec Plus Injectable



## Janine (Oct 7, 2007)

This may have been addressed before, but I couldn't find it. I ordered Icomec Plus injectable for worming, but did I get the wrong thing? I am under the impression to give this orally at 1cc per 15 or 20 lbs. Thanks for your advice! :? :?


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Ivomec plus is a good wormer. I dose it at 1cc per 30 pounds.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yes that is a good wormer. It is just like ivermec but also covers adult liver flukes. Liver flukes do not show up in a fecal so that is why it is good to use a wormer every once in a while that takes care of them even if your fecals are clean.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

That is a good one, ivomec also takes care of lungworms, which also don't show up in fecals.


----------



## short stuff farm (Apr 26, 2008)

If you are in question of lung worm, what would your dose schedule be, I have pygmies, and I have three that have taken up coughing for a couple weeks, I did give a dose of Ivermec plus, but maybe I should give another dose. Thanks Debbie


----------



## whatknott (Feb 22, 2008)

Why do you give such strong doses? it's 1cc/110 pounds on the label


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

whatknott said:


> Why do you give such strong doses? it's 1cc/110 pounds on the label


She is giving it orally which means you have to at last double the dosage


----------



## whatknott (Feb 22, 2008)

I always overdose orally, but not as strong as they were saying. Also, will just throw this out - my two alpacas have to get ivomec monthly to prevent mengial worm. I was giving orally - 3 times the dosage (although my vet said I didn't need to triple dose). But the one kept getting mange on his legs and back - nothing was helping it, until I started to give the ivomec injectable instead. Not only is the mange almost gone, but they both have started to put good weight on now - after nearly two years of giving orally - I'm wondering if I should switch back to injectable for the goats now too.


----------



## rlittlecritters (Apr 27, 2008)

With my pygmies the vet said that the Ivomec used orally doesn't work on mange/mites and that you had to inject it for mites and lice, but the oral works great for deworming.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I just bought ivomec plus injectable tonight also to do everyone.

Can I give it to pregnant does?

If I want to use it as an injectable - do I still dose the 1cc/110 pounds? Since I had the lice outbreak a while back - I would like to give it by injection.

Thanks
Allison


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

if using it as injectable I would go per lable.

yes it is safe for pregnant goats


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Stacey - off to round up the herd!!! LOL! Oh and of course play with the colt some more!


----------



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

just to clarify because this has never been totally straight in my head
(old age and all - lol)

first
i have learned the hard way that pour on is bad
:sigh: 

second and most important
ivomec injectable (?for?dairy?cattle?)
give 1cc/110lbs if you are giving by injection (?sq?im?)
give 2cc/110lbs if you are giving orally

am i right in this?

and what is the diff between ivomec and ivomec plus?
which is better? or do you alternate?


----------



## Janine (Oct 7, 2007)

I ended up giving Billy, my boer who weighs about 175 lbs, 5cc's. However, with drooling and spitting he probably ended up with about 4cc's. I then gave him a dose of Pro Bios. A couple of minutes later I saw his tail (and I think his body) shiver ever so slightly. 
Well, I dosed every ones else since Billy didn't drop dead or anything, and they are all fine!


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

I use Ivomec Plus Injectable a lot as liver flukes can be a problem here. I have a problem with lice sometimes too- I use it orally and the itching seems to go away right away- so I assumed it was working if used orally. But I wonder if it would work better injected. Usually to clear up lice I give a second dose 10-14 days later usually with just straight Ivermectin Paste.
Has anyone used it injecting and have you had any problems? It would certainly last twice as long injecting which would be good as it is expensive.
Also I was told that if used orally, it was 1 cc/25 lbs. ??????


----------



## rlittlecritters (Apr 27, 2008)

with ivomec...not the ivomec plus...my vet said 1cc per 40 lbs orally or injected for my pygmies.

The only problem I have with the injections is that they cry so much more than any other shot they get. The ivomec really stings apparently.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I gave all 15 of my goats the Ivomectin Plus SQ today while I was doing hooves and checking pregnancy..... and not one of them minded the injection at all. I know that it was mentioned that they scream or it hurt them.... and so I just wanted to let you know that even my 3 1/2 month old was good with the injection.

Now they did try and itch the location that I gave it once they were off of the milking stand though. I trimmed hooves, then if a possible preggers, I palpated, and then gave the injection.

I just could not see giving them triple dose, when I had to pay 60 dollars for a 50 ml bottle and I will have to booster in a month to make sure everything is good.

Good luck to all - and I hope that if you choose SQ that you have the same luck that I did!!!!

Allison


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I saw that Jeffers carries a generic version of Ivomec plus for a lot less. Its called Noromectin Plus. >>> http://www.jefferslivestock.com/ssc/pro ... id=0031612

I just got the regular generic ivomec, but looking back I prob should have gotten the generic plus. Maybe next time. lol


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

THANK YOU for letting us all know about the generic!! I greatly appriciate it and will be ordering that for next time!!! 

Allison


----------



## FlyRN13 (Sep 22, 2014)

Does anyone know the withdrawal time for slaughter or milk use when using Ivomec Plus injectable?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

milk with draw is 36 days however some do 4 days...
butcher 49 days...


----------

